# A really weird Chanterelle Hunt today



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

http://youtu.be/B-LVWDZzJRY?list=UUGCcYsAcOyRr1mCeeDHr6ow


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I can't seem to post a Youtube video now. All it lets me post is the link. Anyone else having a problem ?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Funny, it worked for me this time.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-LVWDZzJRY&feature=youtu.be&list=UUGCcYsAcOyRr1mCeeDHr6ow"]THE TOPPLED DEAD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I looked at some of your other videos on Youtube. Boy, it looks like you live in mushroom heaven.
Thanks for videoing the lobsters. I have passed them up before because I did not know what they were. Your videos made it easier for me to identify them.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very artistic video Jack.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Thank you Steve and Petronius. I think I had a "kid moment " for awhile. A lot of people don't get the video joke because they've never seen the TV series The Walking Dead. The first time my wife & daughter saw it, they couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome video man. Thanks for doing that. I love chanterelle mushrooms. One of my absolute favorites hands down. I think they have a great texture. Yet I've never picked one? Going to have to try some spots.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

zig said:


> Awesome video man. Thanks for doing that. I love chanterelle mushrooms. One of my absolute favorites hands down. I think they have a great texture. Yet I've never picked one? Going to have to try some spots.


There's an upscale store in Birmingham that is selling fresh boletes (porcini) and chanterelles for $49.99 a pound.
Another store in Berkley had fresh morels for $59.99 a pound during morel season.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Loved the video. I find all of your videos well done and informative. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## jpmilo (Dec 9, 2010)

Mushroom Jack. Great videos! Thanks for including the lookalikes. Helps a greenhorn like me. Still searching for chants. Didn`t have to go far for Amanitas, russulas, and some boletes.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I watched a few dozen of Mushroom Jack's videos last night. They are all very informative. The videos have really evolved over the years. Jack, you are getting really good on those videos. The ones you produce now are the best out there. The older ones were a bit hard to understand (audio wise, not production wise) but I got a lot out of them. 

All I can say is make more videos! How about one of all the interesting corals and slimes that are up right now?


----------



## osbornm1 (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVE the walking dead theme!!!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. As far as slimes and coral mushrooms, I'm out of luck there. The type of woods I find my Chanterelles in doesn't support much of any other kind of mushroom. And that's kind of weird cause coral-like mushrooms like Hericiums, love Beech & Maple. I did hit a Poplar stand and the Lobsters are starting to show. Looks like Hypomyces is attacking Lactarius in the first picture. It's either L. deceptivus or L. piperatus. Both Lactarius species are inedible till Hypomyce attacks it and turns it into a very good edible.


----------

